# Adeptus Mechanicus Metalika by Awaken Realms



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

Another Mechanicus army appeared in our studio! This time it’s not the classical, red one, but the white-robed tech-adepts from the barren Forge World Metalika. This army will be fairly large, and the models we’re sharing with you today are the first batch of the mechanical cohorts that will soon follow. Take a look at Kastellan and Kataphron first:












How do you like our approach to the infamouw Kastellan head module (anf the rest of them as well as Kataphron)?



Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Great color scheme, love the white and red without the bone color which is often prevalent in mechanicus models.


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

A little update – this time Sicarian squads. They are very poseable and insectoid-like bodies make them look very fragile, yet aggressive. 
Take a look at the models at our gallery as well! Ruststalkers and Infiltrators alike.











How do you like the white robes?


Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Those are some of the best Kataphrons that I've ever seen. Stellar work there. 

The white robes are a very good way to get light into the subject, for what are essentially dark, metal and cloth types. Your airbrushed (?) white glows which really brings interest and style to the robed models. I'm rather impressed.


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Thank you!

Indeed, the white robe (airbrushed ) is making wonders with mostly dark and metallic model.


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Next units for Metalika project – Electropriests!

As always, you may see them (both Corpuscarii and Fulgurite ones) in our gallery.









Is their blueish skin tone fitting for those Mechanicum freaks?


Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello, 

Another update Today Metalika tech-priests unleashed some big guns. It’s time for the enemies of Omnissiah to feel his wrath unleashed upon them by the mightiest of His children!









How do you like an Imperial Knight done in their heraldry? 



Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

The growing Metalika cohorts need a leader! Take a look please at the Magos Dominus we’ve done:

You may see him in ourgallery as well!








Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Sterling work team, who ever you've had working on this has surpassed the standard of any Mechanicus army I've seen yet!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

As I look at this, im destroying my own Ad Mech army in disgust at my own work. Beautiful


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Loli said:


> As I look at this, im destroying my own Ad Mech army in disgust at my own work. Beautiful


Don't do this, please continue your work


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Awaken Realms said:


> Hello,
> 
> Another update Today Metalika tech-priests unleashed some big guns. It’s time for the enemies of Omnissiah to feel his wrath unleashed upon them by the mightiest of His children!
> 
> ...



How about totally freaking awesome!! The converted face plate is just genius work and has been added to my list of cool conversions to do. My only nitpick is the metal bar between the head and the rocket launcher has a bunch of red on it from where they painted the red strip. I think there is also some white on it as well when I zoomed in on the pictures. I only mention it because you guys do top notch quality work and wouldn't want anyone thinking you don't. 
Keep up the incredible work I love the white and red scheme of this army. :so_happy:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

The Knight looks great. The white really is done well. Though I agree, clean that cross bar up! Also, is the chestplate unfinished? The metal ornament across the chest looks like it's the same color as the chest plate, but that might just be the photo.


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello, thbank you very much for your feedback! There are indeed several things that may look better with a little correction - thanks for spotting that.

And now, a little update on Metalika army – we’re closing to the completion of the force! Today we are proudly presenting you the Sydonian Dragoons / Ironstrider Ballistarius (we’ve magnetized them to be able to change the loadout options!) and Onager Dunecrawlers.

Visit also their gallery entries – Onager ones and Ballistarii/Dragoon ones to see more.











How do the Metalika scheme is looking like on vehicles?


Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

All armies need some footslogging units! Here comes Skitarii and more Sicarians!











What do you think will be next?


Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

Please take a look at an armyshot as well By clicking at it, you’ll be able to see all of the models as the close-ups in our gallery



I hope another Mechanicus army will appear soon. Perhaps in orange Ryza Forge World scheme? 


Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

My god, that's an awesome collection! Great work guys!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Awaken Realms said:


> I hope another Mechanicus army will appear soon. Perhaps in orange Ryza Forge World scheme?


This i want to see, Ryza is my favourite and its what ive loosely based mine on. Gimme Gimme Gimme


----------

